# Murrays Imperial Ipa



## mikem108 (22/9/10)

Here's one to try if you can get to one of these venues

MURRAYS SPARTACUS IMPERIAL IPA

10% abv. Over 100 IBU.

A huge, in-your-face, over-the-top brew. Too many hops additions to count. A big showcase of New Zealand Riwaka and Motueka hops flowers and pellets. As many as we could squeeze in.

Big but dangerously drinkable!

Very limited supply. DRAUGHT ONLY perfect for growlers! 

Available from this Saturday 25 September at:
Murrays Brewery 3443 Nelson Bay Rd, Bobs Farm (Port Stephens) 
The Local Taphouse Sydney and Melbourne 
Beer Deluxe Melbourne 
Biero Bar, Melbourne 


No affiliation blah


----------



## .DJ. (22/9/10)

just got that email too!!

Man I wish I was closer to the taphouse.. Would love to try all these one off beers from what I think is Australia's best brewery...


----------



## barls (22/9/10)

heading up next week while off work. might have to grab a growler


----------



## Doc (22/9/10)

Contacted the Local Taphouse Syd to see if they'd have it tapped for Friday lunch.
Unfortunately not ;(

Doc


----------



## winkle (22/9/10)

"Whaaarrrrr, bo, hoo,....."
 

Wot about us?


----------



## Paul H (22/9/10)

Surely there has to be some cash left after the Labor spend-a-thon, how about some funding to relocate Murrays to Brisbane?

Cheers

PAul


----------



## Duff (22/9/10)

Think further north!!

Give us alternatives to XXXX Gold, pleeeeease.....  

(other than my HB)


----------



## DUANNE (22/9/10)

old mans in port stephens on holiday atm and is bringing a growler back with him,woo hoo,really looking forward to this one.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/9/10)

Duff said:


> Think further north!!
> 
> Give us alternatives to XXXX Gold, pleeeeease.....
> 
> (other than my HB)




there is,,,,, XXXX bitter , lol


----------



## Duff (22/9/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> there is,,,,, XXXX bitter , lol



The best I can get when I go to the Tin Shed on a Sunday afternoon is Carlton Black :huh:


----------



## Muggus (22/9/10)

Got wind of this brew last time I was up there, filling up on the Angry Man brown ale...which was fantastic.
I'll be heading up to the brewery this weekend, growlers in tow, fo shizzle.


----------



## rotten (22/9/10)

Duff said:


> Think further north!!
> 
> Give us alternatives to XXXX Gold, pleeeeease.....
> 
> (other than my HB)



at least it's not VB


----------



## winkle (22/9/10)

Duff said:


> The best I can get when I go to the Tin Shed on a Sunday afternoon is Carlton Black :huh:



Tooheys Spew?????

There is a desperate need for a mass-produced good option up north.
(otherwise Ned comes down here  )


----------



## Beer Krout (22/9/10)

mikem108 said:


> Here's one to try if you can get to one of these venues
> 
> MURRAYS SPARTACUS IMPERIAL IPA
> 
> ...


so it's available at three places in melbourne and one place in sydney.


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/9/10)

Beer Krout said:


> so it's available at three places in melbourne and one place in sydney.



If you build it they will come. Or someting to that effect.


----------



## wabster (23/9/10)

I'm going past Murrays Brewery on Friday on my way back south, so a Saturday release won't do me much good. I might call them and see if I can buy a growler of the Sparticus on the way through, can only try.

I was out at the brewery last Thursday, the Pale ale and 2IPA were standouts. The food is well worth the trip as well especially their salt and pepper calimari. I rationed my take away 4 pack of the 2IPA to one a day but it was gone all too fast haha.

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## BitterBulldog (24/9/10)

Murray's are definitely doing a good job on hyping up their beer with these limited releases. For me anyway. Seems all I've had is Murray's on the f'ing brain lately!!! 

Especially after i visited the Brewery a few weeks ago.

Can't make it to the taphouse this weekend so it's bloody cruel thinking about drinking SPARTACUS!

I'm tempted to get some Wild Thing too! 

Lucky i've still got 4 2IPA's left for the weekend, along with a few Nivana's & Whale Ales  
...and some Stone & Wood Draught Ale. & Hopefully some LC Oatmeal Stout after a drive to Waitara.


----------



## joshuahardie (24/9/10)

Doc said:


> Contacted the Local Taphouse Syd to see if they'd have it tapped for Friday lunch.
> Unfortunately not ;(
> Doc



Was going to call them to ask the exact same thing...

hmmmm


----------



## asis (25/9/10)

I had a couple of these yesterday afternoon. It is a really good beer. If you can try it make sure you do. The 10% is well hidden but don't drive after a couple. 

Well done Shawn :icon_cheers:


----------



## goldstar (25/9/10)

I've just got back from Murrays after sampling their wares on this glorious day. Sparticus is rather special! I can here the Growler calling me from the fridge now. Also great news for those that enjoyed the Pumpkin beer at Bitter & Twisted last year...its coming back on for Murrays Halloween Party. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Weizguy (25/9/10)

Guess where Les is going this arvo after he makes sure the kids are on the 'plane to Qld for school hols?

May have to buy another growler though, as I gave one away already.

Couple of quiet beers and a couple of takeaways (growlers)... just a quiet drink. There goes my brew afternoon and/or mowing plans.

Pumpkin beer, you say. Hmmm...!


----------



## marksfish (26/9/10)

back home after a week at nelson bay and would highly recommend murreys brewery, the food was fan-bloody-tastic and the beers :icon_drool2: and the staff were very freindly . had the tasting wheel on wednesday 6 200ml glasses of their range for 16 bucks and a couple of the brown ales. and on the way home yesterday i was the second person to order sparticus and it was way to easy to drink and i did bring a growler home with me,


----------



## Josh (26/9/10)

I had a glass after cricket training yesterday at lunch time.

Lovely beer. Am contemplating joining my friends on a camping trip this week. If we go, I'll be stopping in at the brewery on the way north to pick up a growler for the trip.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/9/10)

Anyone know if its going to be at paddys brewers market in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Muggus (26/9/10)

Did a side-by-side tasting with Spartacus and Icon on Saturday arvo at the brewery.
Certainly two different beers, if I had to be super critical, i'd say the Icon has better balance, but the Spartacus leaves it for dead as far as intensity goes, and that's how I like my beer! :beerbang: 

My growler is calling me...


----------



## MHB (26/9/10)

Paul H said:


> Surely there has to be some cash left after the Labor spend-a-thon, how about some funding to relocate Murrays to Brisbane?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PAul


As a Novocastrian can I politely suggest that you bugger right off the brewery is just fine right where it is thank you.

Mark


----------



## grod5 (26/9/10)

Refilled my growler with Spartacus at 1pm yesterday. It remains in the fridge still calling me. Flexi tomorrow should sort that out.

daniel


----------



## kevo (26/9/10)

grod5 said:


> Refilled my growler with Spartacus at 1pm yesterday. It remains in the fridge still calling me. Flexi tomorrow should sort that out.
> 
> daniel



A growler of of 10% on your own? 

You should be a good chance for DOTW then...


----------



## grod5 (26/9/10)

kevo said:


> A growler of of 10% on your own?
> 
> You should be a good chance for DOTW then...




The timing is all wrong for DOTW, and I've gotta do some gardening too. cracking my Spartan around 2pm (thats the plan).

daniel


----------



## Josh (27/9/10)

grod5 said:


> The timing is all wrong for DOTW, and I've gotta do some gardening too. cracking my Spartan around 2pm (thats the plan).
> 
> daniel



Trying to talk to boys into lunch at the brewery.

Camping at Hawks Nest for two nights Mon-Wed. What's the water temp like at the moment?

Nevermind, I won't be back on to read this


----------



## joshuahardie (27/9/10)

Well supposedly it is all sold out at the brewery.

Sounds like it didn't even last 48 hours.
Shame I was going up on Tuesday specifically for a growler fill.

Luckily I got a glass at the tap-house on Sunday.

Goes to show that they need to triple the batch size of these seasonals....


----------



## Duff (27/9/10)

joshuahardie said:


> Goes to show that they need to triple the batch size of these seasonals....



And get the f*cking stuff north!!!

Think I might have to start a brewpub in Port Douglas, hmmm.....


----------



## DUANNE (27/9/10)

polished of a growler of this with the old man tonight. bloody good stuff is all ill say.


----------



## joshuahardie (29/9/10)

Made the trip to the brewery yesterday.

Most certainly sold out...

:angry: 

Not happy Jan


----------

